# Another tattoo thread



## Beard (Oct 1, 2011)

Just pulled out some pics of my very slow progression


----------



## Crystal..Discus (Oct 1, 2011)

That frog is amazing!

(in first!)


----------



## Defective (Oct 1, 2011)

why start a new thread when you can search for the first one and post there???


----------



## Beard (Oct 1, 2011)

cause I'm lazy


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Oct 1, 2011)

Defective said:


> why start a new thread when you can search for the first one and post there???



Cos he can!! 

i like the third one is awesomely done.. i'd get a tat if i wouldnt pass out at the needles haha.. im a pain sook


----------



## LadyJ (Oct 1, 2011)

Don't worry *Defective*, if it wasn't for this dude I'd have started a new one. Love your snake dude, I hope mine comes out half as good!

Haha, but here's mine... a memorial piece for a blue-tongue, it's a long sob story. Design was very roughly scribbled by me and drawn out very beautifully by the skilled *PeppersGirl*, it means so much to me to have this girls work on me and she's a great artist and friend.


----------



## Beard (Oct 1, 2011)

the link isn't working for me. The snake and lacey are still far from finished. Only the base outline and shading has been put down. A loooooooooong way to go yet.


----------



## LadyJ (Oct 1, 2011)

Shame, I'll try again. Looks ghreat as is though I reckon!


----------



## Beard (Oct 1, 2011)

awesome tat


----------



## LadyJ (Oct 1, 2011)

Haha, thank you... the first of hopefully many!


----------



## Defective (Oct 2, 2011)

meagan (peppersgirl) said if i can get a pic of yoda she'd sketch it up for me so i can get that done on my ribs!


----------



## Erebos (Oct 2, 2011)

Here's a couple of my random ones









Cheers Brenton


----------



## Tassie97 (Oct 2, 2011)

SCARY square lol


----------



## HonestPirate (Oct 20, 2011)

Did someone say Yoda?

Ive got a newschool kinda "Good vs Evil" theme going here with Yoda vs Darth:

One says "Obey" and the other "Deny" 

Drew it myself. Had it done about a year ago. It was still pretty fresh in this pic so it has softened up nicely now


----------



## Heelssss (Oct 20, 2011)

scary square - he looks like a Kranky square hehe



Beard said:


> Just pulled out some pics of my very slow progression


that FROG is amazing, awesome pics beard.


----------



## Beard (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## Smithers (Nov 28, 2011)

br3nton said:


> Here's a couple of my random ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What is the first image Bro? Very random haha, Do we pretend in our minds what's tattooed there  

Thinking of the triple J drum for my next one, after I get an Amyae done.


----------



## Khagan (Nov 28, 2011)

Smithers said:


> What is the first image Bro? Very random haha, Do we pretend in our minds what's tattooed there
> 
> Thinking of the triple J drum for my next one, after I get an Amyae done.



Its a chocobo, duh =p.


----------



## Smithers (Nov 28, 2011)

Khagan said:


> Its a chocobo, duh =p.



Oh I see now there's only 2 images I thought there was 3 the first being split into 2 (Duffus I is) ,...Doh it's Monday right


----------



## Pineapplekitten (Nov 28, 2011)

Is it MoNdAy?.?.? Faaaarrr i been livin Tuesday lol


----------



## grimnir (Nov 28, 2011)

NSFW - Scroll down for the images.


----------



## ssssmithy (Nov 28, 2011)

heres some of the one on my inner arm, its coming along nicely.. still along way to go. 
one of some script on ,my chest, next year im adding in alot of detail behind the writing also. 
pain time and money is what it all costs :lol:


----------



## Inkage (Nov 28, 2011)

View attachment 228182


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 28, 2011)

ssssmithy said:


> heres some of the one on my inner arm, its coming along nicely.. still along way to go.
> one of some script on ,my chest, next year im adding in alot of detail behind the writing also.
> pain time and money is what it all costs :lol:




Ssssmithy, thats fantastic! whos doing your work for you?

Inkage, your attachment didnt work!


----------



## ssssmithy (Nov 28, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> Ssssmithy, thats fantastic! whos doing your work for you?
> 
> Inkage, your attachment didnt work!



Thanks, just a mate whos doing his apprenticeship  
the person doing my chest work and other stuff ill reveal once done, is an artist from sacred skin tattoo, highly recommend any of the tattooist there. Sacred Skin - Quality Tattoos


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 28, 2011)

well he's gonna be an awesome tattooist if thats the quality of his apprentice work!


----------



## melissagalea2 (Nov 28, 2011)

Here are some photos of my ongoing sleeve...still has a small amount to go before its complete. 
on my right arm i have a celtic cross with my daughters name and a design around my wrist. 
i also have a black panther on my left shoulder, and a tiger cub in a tree on my right shoulder. 
cheers.


----------



## Inkage (Nov 28, 2011)

Bit of cartoony stuff....Always fun.


----------



## Wookie (Nov 28, 2011)

br3nton said:


> Here's a couple of my random ones
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chocobo? Ladies and gentlemen we have a winner :lol:!



Inkage said:


> Bit of cartoony stuff....Always fun.



Wow. I'm would never get a tattoo myself, but those are intense! Whoever got the DBZ dragon is a hero.


----------



## Inkage (Nov 28, 2011)

He's doing a bunch of DBZ stuff, he's a champ.


----------



## Wookie (Nov 28, 2011)

Inkage said:


> He's doing a bunch of DBZ stuff, he's a champ.


 Be sure to post them if you have photos!


----------



## Bandit05 (Nov 28, 2011)




----------



## emmbo (Nov 29, 2011)

heres my first tattoo, on my way to a full sleeve  i love it....


----------



## Smithers (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey Deb, That first one reminds me of some work an artist named Boris Vallejo has done in the 70's, did a lot of fantasy work, around the time murals on sandmans (Panel Vans) were popular.


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 29, 2011)

Smithers just outed himself as a 40+er !

hehe


----------



## Bandit05 (Nov 29, 2011)

And what is wrong with being 40+ pirate, most of my tatts are fantasy Smithers, oh and thats a top shot not my butt crack as some think it is


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 29, 2011)

its awesome seeing so many chicks with big tattoos!!!


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 29, 2011)

Bandit05 said:


> And what is wrong with being 40+ pirate,



nothing at all- Im just in denial that I am nearing the big 40 at a rapid pace.

Aiite- here's one a' mine; a mix of my record label's logo, some filigree and old tribal from my teen years..:


----------



## richard08 (Nov 29, 2011)

Got this one when my Daughter Kyah was born. 20-10-2011


View attachment 228233
View attachment 228236


----------



## -Katana- (Nov 29, 2011)

I got a tattoo.:lol:


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 29, 2011)

pics or you don't.


----------



## MrMertens (Nov 29, 2011)

Here are a couple of my arm in progressView attachment 228245
View attachment 228246


links dont work Richard


----------



## Fiamma (Nov 29, 2011)

emmbo said:


> heres my first tattoo, on my way to a full sleeve  i love it....



Ooooh I love this emmbo....those little birds/swallows? are just beautiful!

Don't forgot to post progress pics, please


----------



## emmbo (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks hun  im really happy with it, getting minor touch ups this coming monday to it then start on the rest of my arm


----------



## Bandit05 (Nov 29, 2011)

the new profile pic is heaps better pirate, nice original work with the tatt too


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 29, 2011)

hah thanks Bandit I just went to hot-hetero-models dot com and downloaded the hottest dude I could find for my avatar.


----------



## Bandit05 (Nov 29, 2011)

um if that was the hottest , I would hate to see the others lol


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 29, 2011)

EXACTLY. But my taste in men would no doubt differ to yours, right ?


----------



## Bandit05 (Nov 29, 2011)

Not sure I have an exact taste or type but perving is just perving, if they are hot I take notice lol..It is a womans right to after all


----------



## Smithers (Nov 29, 2011)

Bandit05 said:


> Not sure I have an exact taste or type but perving is just perving, if they are hot I take notice lol..It is a womans right to after all



Not just a womans right Deb


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 29, 2011)

oh Snap !


----------



## Bandit05 (Nov 29, 2011)

Ha Ha I was just making a point Smithers, I always hear how its a mans right to perve

dont worry Pirate, Smithers has a thing about not looking at the little pink thingy on the right too lol


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 30, 2011)

Oh I KNOW how Smithers and a few of the crew here roll. To each their own- I'm all about Josie and the Pussycats - but there ain't nothing wrong with a man or woman digging on a little Menudo or some Dixie Chicks


----------



## Beard (Nov 30, 2011)

HonestPirate said:


> hah thanks Bandit I just went to hot-hetero-models dot com and downloaded the hottest dude I could find for my avatar.




Hey, I went there too but all I could find was a pic of pirate so I asked some random bloke if I could take his pic fir my interwebby thingy.


----------



## Smithers (Nov 30, 2011)

Ok back on topic kids,...... 

OOPS A DAISY :/


----------



## Beard (Nov 30, 2011)

Wonderful 

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
And my thumb puppet


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 30, 2011)

I suspect that's not his thumb.


----------



## Beard (Nov 30, 2011)

Do you want a comparison pic


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 30, 2011)

Sure just let me set the macro function on my monitor first

It's only gonna make your thumb look massive.


----------



## -Katana- (Nov 30, 2011)

HonestPirate said:


> pics or you don't.




Sorry, but that was the total sum of my constructive contributions to this thread.
Now, if you were to address my destructive contributions...well that would be another matter entirely!:lol:


----------



## HonestPirate (Nov 30, 2011)

LAME. Its cool that you're scared. Don't worry about it. noone else will poke fun of your COMPLETE DEFIANCE of the topic.


----------



## -Katana- (Nov 30, 2011)

*blows a raspberry, waggles rump and skips away merrily to find other threads to hi-jack*


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 30, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Ok back on topic kids,......
> 
> OOPS A DAISY :/



HAHAHAHAHA! Classic!


----------



## -Katana- (Nov 30, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> HAHAHAHAHA! Classic!





I know right.
That's gunna be a cow to either remove or get covered over.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 30, 2011)

sucko too her for being a cheating cow! itll cost a fortune to laser off!!


----------



## Beard (Nov 30, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> sucko too her for being a cheating cow! itll cost a fortune to laser off!!



Not if she goes with motorbike tattoo removal


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 30, 2011)

hahaha! yeah i think shell opt for something a little gentler!


----------



## Smithers (Nov 30, 2011)

She could do what I did and use salt and a chux to get rid of them,...works a treat.


----------



## Beard (Nov 30, 2011)

Smithers said:


> She could do what I did and use salt and a chux to get rid of them,...works a treat.




Hahahaha, I have a mate that used bleach and a chux


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 30, 2011)

ive seen steel wool used and a welding flame throwing thingy... either way not an experience id like to have! lol


----------



## Beard (Nov 30, 2011)

the welding flame throwing thingy would be an oxy torch


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 30, 2011)

thank you beard~ i have had about 2 hours sleep last night due to a vomiting 3 year old and my brain definately isnt working today!


----------



## Beard (Nov 30, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> thank you beard~ i have had about 2 hours sleep last night due to a vomiting 3 year old and my brain definately isnt working today!




Yay for kids and technicolour yawns


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 30, 2011)

oh yeah, its been awesome! 10 loads of washing, 20 hrs of crying, 39 deg temps, cold baths, more crying. im loving every moment!! lol


----------



## Beard (Nov 30, 2011)

I feel you there with the tiredness. I got bugger all sleep lastnight too but it WAS self inflicted. After all, those foxes weren't going to shoot and skin themselves now, were they


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Nov 30, 2011)

lmao, no, i cant see them lining up to do it themselves!! oh the mental images!


----------



## Beard (Dec 2, 2011)

newtolovingsnake said:


> lmao, no, i cant see them lining up to do it themselves!! oh the mental images!




It would be the funniest thing. Almost as funny as trying to skin them while they're still alive. They don't like it too much


----------



## Bel03 (Dec 2, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Ok back on topic kids,......
> 
> OOPS A DAISY :/




That is freaking HILARIOUS!!!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: OMG, that is the funniest thing i have viewed here today......& there is alot of 'action' here today for some reason.......could be a friday thing perhaps?


----------



## -Katana- (Dec 2, 2011)

Bel711 said:


> That is freaking HILARIOUS!!!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: OMG, that is the funniest thing i have viewed here today......& there is alot of 'action' here today for some reason.......could be a friday thing perhaps?



Kids have been drinking the funny purple cool aide.


----------



## Beard (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm here cause I had the ultimate muppet brain this morning and didn't look at my roster and went to work 4 hours early. 
I thought long and hard about what to do with my precious, precious time and all the things I needed to do and decided that I'm going to forget all about it and slum it in here for a while before going back to work at the specified and CORRECT time.


----------



## Bel03 (Dec 2, 2011)

Akwendi said:


> Kids have been drinking the funny purple cool aide.



I know right! & its only 11.30AM! I of course havent.......im off work......sick!


----------



## Poggle (Dec 2, 2011)

Here is the start of my recent one this arv. 

View attachment 228695


----------



## Inkage (Dec 2, 2011)

............


----------



## Smithers (Dec 2, 2011)

That's kool


----------

